# need an upgrade from 40d, can't decide: 5D 3, 70D (when available), 7D?



## zg08 (Feb 10, 2013)

hi,
i can't decide what to get as an upgrade to my 40d, which is having some metering issues after getting wet (or perhaps it's just the age).

I am not a professional photographer, although I do enjoy it as a hobby.

I also like the crop factor of the soon to come 70D and the 7D, but I also really-really like the focusing points in 5D 3. low light improvements are great, but not as important to me as they are to other users. 

It would be nice to have a built in flash, although I use it very rarely I like to have an option. ALthough higher ISO capabilities and better sensor of the 5D 3 would probably not require a flash at all...

To make the story short...I'm not sure the 5d 3 price is justifiable for me, but 7D is an old model, and when an upgrade will hit the market I'd be thinking that I should have waited longer... and 70D is not out yet (although a couple of months is not a big deal for me right now), but there is no guarantee it would have more focusing points for instance. 


what do you think? 
I've been debating over this on and off in the summer and decided to wait for a new release to the 40d/60d cameras, and now that 70d is coming I'm having doubts again...I need to make a decision by mid-May13.


my lenses are: 100mm macro (use rarely), 70-200 F2.8 (use a lot) and a 10-20mm wide angle which is my "primary lense", but needs an upgrade to possibly the 24-70mm. So I'm not taking the 10-20 into account when making the body decision.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Feb 10, 2013)

I went from a 40D to a 5DIII and couldn't be happier. I wanted the full frame though so it was a relatively easy decision for me.


----------



## bycostello (Feb 10, 2013)

trouble with the waiting game it could be next week or next year...


----------



## greger (Feb 10, 2013)

I upgraded from a 40D that kept giving me error 99 after every shot. The 40D kept saying turn power off and remove and replace the battery. I cleaned all the contacts with lens cleaner on a Q tip and dried with a lens cloth. I even put in a new time date battery. I decided to put my money towards a 7D instead of repairs. The firmware vs 2 was another reason. I am yet to get a good BIF pic in AI Servo but it didn't happen at 1st on the 40D. Practice, Practice, Practice. I am happy with the 7D and look forward to Spring and Summer to hone my skills at BIF and Macro. 
With the 7 D I can use my Compact Flash cards and my 17-85 lens works just fine. Good Luck and read more reviews on 
each of the cameras your interested in. I don't think the 70D will be what we want compared to 40D. Only time will tell if I'm right on that comment. I'm sure it'll be SD card only so your compact flash cards will collect dust in a drawer.


----------



## -Jarred- (Feb 10, 2013)

I just added a 7D to my collection today. I've been hanging out for the 7DII but have decided I can't justify spending the sort of cash on one when its released that they'll probably be asking. I don't do a lot of indoor shooting so high ISO performance isn't my primary "want" from the camera at the moment. There's no way I could justify a 5DIII either.

Even though it's been around a while, it's still a hell of an upgrade for me. I tend to believe the best way to upgrade is to go up the chain, rather than upgrade from the same line.


----------



## FatDaddyJones (Feb 10, 2013)

I think that you won't go wrong with any of those choices. Just pick the one that best suites your needs and budget.


----------



## fugu82 (Feb 10, 2013)

I moved from the 40D to the 5D3 and never looked back. Missed the "crop factor" at first, then realized I could crop my images down if needed. The low-light on the 5D3 is awesome, as well as the AF and the overall ruggedness. But get some of the choices you are considering in your hands before you decide.


----------



## robbymack (Feb 10, 2013)

Definitely rent before you buy if you can. That way you are sure to get what you want. If you don't need the pro af of the 5diii (wildlife or sports shooting) then the 6d is probably an even better camera and the 5dii would suit as well. Both save some cash over the 5diii.


----------



## rsheath08 (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't say enough about the 6D. I didn't need the autofocus of the 5DIII (mainly shoot portraits). The image quality is top notch!


----------



## AmbientLight (Feb 10, 2013)

I suggest to rent both 7D and 5D Mark III.

These models offer very similar ergonomics, so the striking difference will be what kind of photos you will get from each camera, not difference in camera size or add-on features like the 60D flip screen.

I suggest to perform macro shots for testing. This will show you the difference in reach versus increased image quality at 100% image size, which for me was quite a revelation.

If money is not a big issue I expect you will upgrade all the way to a 5D Mark III. Not that you cannot get really nice photos from a 7D, but the difference in image quality is striking, especially when pixel-peeping.


----------



## steven kessel (Feb 10, 2013)

In the past year I upgraded from a T3i to a 7D and then to a 5Diii. For my money the 5Diii has the others beat, hands down, and is well worth the $$. Here are its advantages: much faster, much precise autofocus, even in low light; much less noise at higher ISOs; and far better dynamic range. Mostly, I take wildlife photos and my prime lens is the 100-400 f4.5-5.6 L IS. I had a lot of missed shots with the 7D because my subject would exit the frame before the autofocus could acquire it or because the autofocus simply didn't give me a sharp image. That problem is solved with the 5Diii, it nails the subject 90% of the time even in very low light. The pictures seem to be lusher and more detailed with the 5Diii.

I'm not knocking the 7D. I still use that camera, especially when I'm photographing a subject where the crop factor is an advantage. But, for overall quality, to me, the 5Diii is unbeatable.


----------



## 20Dave (Feb 10, 2013)

zg08 said:


> hi,
> i can't decide what to get as an upgrade to my 40d, which is having some metering issues after getting wet (or perhaps it's just the age).
> 
> I am not a professional photographer, although I do enjoy it as a hobby.



I'm in a similar boat but a couple years behind you - I'm trying to figure out what to get to upgrade by 20D. I bought the 20D right after the 30D came out in order to save money and have no regrets going that path. However, at that time, there wasn't really anything between the 20D/30D and the 1D line. Now there are a lot of choices between them. 

Frankly, I think that the 7D is a phenomenal value at the moment, and if I'm rational, that's the route that I will go. I wish that the 7DII would come out reasonably soon so that I can make a more informed decision, but that doesn't seem like it's going to happen any time soon.

However, I'm not ruling out the the "irrational" route and going with a 5DIII, mostly because of the AF performance that it has. And if cropped down to an APS-C size, it has nearly an identical pixel density to my 20D but ISO performance that puts it to shame. 

You didn't say if your 70-200 has IS or not. I have the non-IS version (as well as the 400 f/5.6), so being able to crank the ISO up to get faster shutter speeds is a big attraction to the 5DIII. For me, it offsets the "reach" of the 7D.


----------



## Powder Portraits (Feb 10, 2013)

A 7D sure is a value right now and quite a upgrade from the 40D in respect to auto focus, battery performance, durability and a upgrade in sensor performance.


----------



## emag (Feb 10, 2013)

My $0.02:

7DII will be startlingly good and startlingly expensive

70D will be more affordable and have enough improvements for those who prefer crop to replace 40D/50D, and to some extent 60D. All the above plus 60D and to some extent 7D users who are on the fence (crop vs. FF) are IMO the target market for 6D. If you *have* to make a decision by mid-May, you're looking at being an early adopter who will pay premium price, something to consider.

FWIW - I have an astro-modified 40D and a 60D. If all I had was the 40D I'd be looking hard at the 6D. As it is, I AM looking at the 6D, getting my 60D modified and selling the 40D (which is still a fine camera) to pay for the 60D modification. For *my* purposes, wireless trumps the 5D3's AF. YMMV.


----------



## rh81photo (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey guys,
I'm in the same boat. I think my 40D is a nice camera and I only could wish for minor improvements. What I would want is: better AF(more points, higher point sensitivity), 7fps, AFMA, cleaner low ISO with nice DR, High ISO usable to 6400, a usable autoISO implementation. I don't need 18mp, I would have been happy with 16ish....(my wishes sound alot like a 50D)

The 6D comes close in certain respects. If the 6D would cost 1500EUR it would be priced in a way that I would think about buying it. It would be expensive still then because it doesn't fulfill all my wishes. Great IQ but seemingly not usable for sports (Volleyball) 

The 5DmkIII is much closer to what I would want but it's much more expensive and thus out of range.

The 7D is a bargain at the moment but would be an Investment into a camera that is (although better than the 40D in many many respects) already 'old'. nothing wrong with the cam, just an odd investment...

I will wait until the 70D gets revealed...if it's underwhelming then I will wait what the 7DmkII brings...oh gosh I plan to wait so much 
at a certain point it would be better to buy a used 50D and be happy....

cheers


----------



## aznable (Feb 10, 2013)

with 5d mk 3 you will need a flash

consider a used 1d mk3 for the upgrade


----------



## brianboru (Feb 10, 2013)

A very similar thread last week "Upgrade from 40D" in a different sub-folder with some good comments: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12836.0


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 11, 2013)

emag said:


> My $0.02:
> 
> 7DII will be startlingly good and startlingly expensive
> 
> ...



Interesting..... I have a 60D and am thinking of having it astro-modified. I can't see getting a 70D to replace it unless it is remarkably better than the 60D. I'm waiting on the 7D2... if it is a groudshaking improvement over the 7D I'll go that way, if not 7D's will be at bargain basement prices and I'll go that way.


----------



## zg08 (Feb 11, 2013)

-Jarred- said:


> I tend to believe the best way to upgrade is to go up the chain, rather than upgrade from the same line.



that's a valid point. However, I don't feel I've outgrown my 40D...almost there, but not yet. The reason I'm looking for an upgrade is mostly because my current 40D sometimes gives incorrect metering readings and either over or underexposes "tough" images.





robbymack said:


> Definitely rent before you buy if you can. That way you are sure to get what you want. If you don't need the pro af of the 5diii (wildlife or sports shooting) then the 6d is probably an even better camera and the 5dii would suit as well. Both save some cash over the 5diii.



valid point re: renting



thanks all for the info. it's much appreciated.


----------



## zg08 (Feb 11, 2013)

rh81photo said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm in the same boat. I think my 40D is a nice camera and I only could wish for minor improvements. What I would want is: better AF(more points, higher point sensitivity), 7fps, AFMA, cleaner low ISO with nice DR, High ISO usable to 6400, a usable autoISO implementation. I don't need 18mp, I would have been happy with 16ish....(my wishes sound alot like a 50D)
> 
> The 6D comes close in certain respects. If the 6D would cost 1500EUR it would be priced in a way that I would think about buying it. It would be expensive still then because it doesn't fulfill all my wishes. Great IQ but seemingly not usable for sports (Volleyball)
> ...



i feel your pain. 

having the exact same thoughts in regards to waiting for a new model and is it worth it...7D tight now is a bargain for sure....costs less than my 40D was when I first got it....but the "old" factor is a big turnoff for me, although it's hard to say if that's a reasonable concern or not.


----------



## rh81photo (Feb 11, 2013)

zg08 said:


> rh81photo said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



yep. I have shot with a 7D from a friend briefly...nice handling, I really like it. but what spooks me is the low iso banding that makes it less nice for low ISO shooting. and the high ISO improvements are there...they are just not that much of an improvement to justify buying the 7D. thank god there will be a nice MagicLantern version for the 7D available...I haven't done video yet, but the option to do it with ML would be nice, so thanks A1ex and ML team for that!
The thing is: Canons recent record of new Cameras is a little awkward. My fear is that the 70D and 7DmkII will also just NOT be what I want (I think thats very likely) and thus I will then be contemplating whether to buy a much more expensive camera...well...that is seemingly their marketing strategy though....ugh :-\

I will read the other thread later that day...thanks for the link!

cheers


----------



## bluntforcetrauma (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a 40d. I have 24-70L, 70-200IIL, 100mm, and 16-35L what about upgrading to a 1dx? I like the AF and low light performance. Yeah its big money but i am saving up.
Or is that to much of a jump. I am looking for the burst of a 40D, but really need good low light performance and better AF, more cross section points.

7d, 6d. I did rent the mark III to be honest i was not to happy with the feel, i did day shoots of soccer. So i did not push the camera, but for the money it just does not feel solid. So i thought to think about the 1 dx.

or wait till 2014.

thanks

any advice

as you can see its my first post, i have been trolling but first post. As you can see a newbie


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd wait and save the cash until then. If the 7D2 is really good, then you won't even have to worry about upgrading to the 5D3 later.


----------



## kennephoto (Feb 15, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I'd wait and save the cash until then. If the 7D2 is really good, then you won't even have to worry about upgrading to the 5D3 later.



Where is that 7d2 hiding, I want it to show itself!


----------



## iaind (Feb 18, 2013)

If finances stretch go for the 5DIII


----------

